# SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted



## RichS (May 21, 2008)

I got my LF HO-A2 unfrosted lamp today, and I received the frosted version a couple of weeks ago. I wanted to see how each performed in real-world usage outdoors, so I took a few beamshots. I have to say I was pleasantly surprised at the outcome, because I skeptical that the difference would even be noticeable in real world use. 

After doing this comparison though, I have to say that the difference in performance is noticeable and reasonably significant, with the LF HO-A2 performing better than stock, and the unfrosted version performing better than the LF frosted bulb. To my eye, it seemed like the gain in output was about 25% from the Stock to the LF lamp, and about another 25% in throwing ability from the LF frosted to the LF unfrosted. To me, the output gain and boost in throw made it well worth purchasing both the LF HO-A2, as well as the purchasing the limited run unfrosted version.

I really hope Lumens Factory decides to make the limited run unfrosted HO-A2 lamps a permanent addition to their product line. Are you listening Mark?? 


*SF A2 Stock Lamp, LF HO-A2 Frosted, LF HO-A2 Unfrosted*






*Control Shot - 85'*





*Stock SF A2 Lamp - 85'





LF HO-A2 - Frosted - 85'





LF HO-A2 - Unfrosted - 85'




*


----------



## Hawkeye62 (May 21, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted Vers*

Based on the shots, I'm glad I've got one of the unfrosties coming. How long was the shipping time from Hong Kong to you? Great shots.


----------



## Optik49 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Good Job :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (May 22, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

*Excellent shots!!!*

Thank you.

Plenty of the INDOOR distances I illuminate at work are longer than that. I am also very glad I have some unfrosted lamps on the way. I cannot wait to try them out.

Great pictures, you can see the obvious improvement of the Lumens Factory HO-A2 over the stock MA02.

And then you can see improvement in the throw department with the unfrosted HO-A2.  Overall output looks a little higher as well.


----------



## bxstylez (May 22, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*






.


----------



## Patriot (May 22, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

*bxstylez, *great gif image I love it.

*Richs,* thanks for the great comparison pics. Very helpful useful since I don't yet have my two unfrosted bulbs.


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 22, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

That's a noticeable difference.
Now, why didn't I order one unfrosted?


----------



## LED61 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Great job! seems a bit more flood from the stock and definitely more spot from the unfrosted.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 22, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



LED61 said:


> Great job! seems a bit more flood from the stock and definitely more spot from the unfrosted.



Seems to be the opposite to me. I notice more light on the plants in the lower right corner with the LF bulbs. Also, spot is brighter withLF's.

Bill


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 22, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Thank you for letting me see the difference. It makes a big difference for me!
Now we need a pic of Fivemega's Strion bulb VS the unfrosted LF bulb.

Can anyone help with those pics please?

I hope the LF bulbs will be sold unfrosted as well, I don't need a smoother beam! I want an A2 with more throw!


----------



## Taboot (May 22, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Thanks for the shots! I've got an Unfrosty on the way. Can't wait


----------



## werdnawee (May 22, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Wow!!

Excellent shots.

I have been into LEDs the last year but these shots make me want to get an incandescent for something different.

It has probably been been discussed on this forum, but what is the advantage of incandescent over LED? (Colour rendition?)

Do you think the Surefire A2 is the best regulated incandescent currently on the market?

What is the best "bulb" I could buy in terms of output? Would it be the LumensFactory ones? (like the unfrosted above)
What is the lumen rating for this?
How long does an incandescent bulb usually last? (average usage)

Also, where can I buy these?

Sorry for all the questions :shrug:

Thanks
From a future Incandescent owner!!!!


----------



## ampdude (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Color rendition is better. It also produces a more natural light, though still not the same as the output of the sun, but much closer than a phosphorus coated (blue) "white" led. Incandescents are much better for navigating outdoors in the woods and in some cases indoors as led's tend to throw shadows on everything.

The incandescent also puts out more useful light, as blueish tinted led light tends to reflect back at the user and cause more glare, making it harder to see. Sometimes, it may appear brighter, but a lot is reflecting. Yellow tinted light does not reflect back as much and as a result throws better and is more useful and easier on the eyes. For example fog lights are usually yellowish.


----------



## Yoda4561 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Incan's render the full color spectrum better than even the best white leds we have right now. This is most noticable with reds and greens where white LEDs have poor output. As far as I know the surefire A2 is the only regulated incandescent portable light on the market, and has the advantage of extended runtime if you chose to use the LEDs. Lamps are usually said to last between 20-30 hours but because the A2 is regulated I'm guessing it will have better lamp life. It may not seem long but if you think of it in terms of battery changes that's at least 20 pairs of cr123's before you need to change the bulb.


----------



## Size15's (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I'm not sure CPF is aware of any user needing to change the bulb at 20-30 hours. I don't recall ever reading this. SureFires bulbs have extremely robust lifespans and the MA02 used by the A2 is probably the best there is.


----------



## Yoda4561 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Could have sworn I read that in some surefire paperwork like 8 or 9 years ago.

and then there's this thread and I'm sure a few others at some point in time.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/65

Look at the specifications tab for the M4 and every other xenon surefire here you see it listed as 20 hours. Pretty sure that number came from surefire but at least now I know I'm not crazy 

http://www.brightguy.com/products/SureFire_M4_Devastator_flashlight.php

Edit: and for the record I've never burned one out either, but I don't think I've put more than 10 hours on any incan lamp assembly yet. Now that all my user lights are LEDs I doubt I ever will either.


----------



## Daniel_sk (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Here is one thread about the A2 bulb life.
*Surefire A2 Owners - What's your bulb life?*


----------



## Size15's (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I realise that 'rated lifespan' for SureFire bulbs is in the order of 25 hours - as the linked threads show this is a conservative figure - certainly not an average with bulbs failing due to old age in a 'bell curve' distribution about the 25 hour mark (some earlier, some later). It appears to be more like a minimum or at any rate the time at which one may care to rotate the bulb out of service on principle [before its output drops or it begins to show signs of age]


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

RichS, thanks for those shots - and bxstylez for the gif. 

The unfrosted lamp looks noticeably brighter.


----------



## RichS (May 23, 2008)

*Re: A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Thanks to all for the kind remarks! Glad this was useful. I was really happy that LumensFactory was able to take an already impressive product like the A2 and make it even better with their lamp.

bxstylez - thanks for the animated gif!! Dang - I really need to get a second tripod to hold my light when I do these shots..what's up with my aim?? :duh2:

I wish I knew how to do these gifs..it's very useful in these comparison shots.


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Thanks RichS for the awesome beamshots. :thumbsup:

Yes, I am listening to ya, but we are knee high in stuff to do with the new project. So I don't think I will organize a new request run for the unfrosted.

As for making it a regular item is also not very possible until we at least sell off a bit more of the HO-A2 frosted inventory. We only released the HO-A2 a month ago, so I still have a lot of inventory. (although the sale was quite impressive, indeed.)

But don't worry, John at Lighthound has already talked to me about this, so he MIGHT order some unforsted versions. It is much easier for us to make production runs for a dealer, instead of arranging group request limited runs. He has not ordered yet, but you guys can bug him for it. 


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Sgt. LED said:


> Now we need a pic of Fivemega's Strion bulb VS the unfrosted LF bulb.
> 
> Can anyone help with those pics please?
> 
> I hope the LF bulbs will be sold unfrosted as well, I don't need a smoother beam! I want an A2 with more throw!


:shrug:


----------



## JNewell (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

So all the dealer stock out there is the frosted version?


----------



## Taboot (May 23, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I just got my unfrosted LA from Lumens Factory. It is excellent. Nicely built, clearly brighter than the stock lamp and the pattern looks fine to me. Can't wait to check out the throw once it gets dark!

I also got a new EO-13. I forget how great this LA was. My original one poofed and Mark stood behind his product and took care of it. Lumens Factory rules!


----------



## Gunnerboy (May 24, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

From left to right: frosted HO-A2 (blue LEDs), unfrosted HO-A2 (SMJs), frosted FM Strion Socket (SMJs)








From left to right: unfrosted HO-A2 (SMJs), frosted HO-A2 (blue LEDs), frosted FM Strion Socket (SMJs)







Unfrosted HO-A2 (SMJs) on left, frosted HO-A2 (blue LEDs) on right


----------



## Tronic (May 24, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Here are a few outdoor shots that compare the stock bulb to the HO-A2 (unfrosted) and the Strion-kit.

LED only (Nichia GS mod)






Stock bulb





HO-A2 unfrosted





Strion kit





Animation





LED only (Nichia GS mod)





Stock bulb





HO-A2 unfrosted





Strion kit





Animation





I have noticed that it is not easy to take good outdoor shots!
But I think we can see the difference of the bulb.

-Daniel


----------



## ampdude (May 24, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Thank you for those excellent pictures. The strion kit definitely appears brighter than the unfrosted A2-HO in the pictures illuminating the plant, but in the outdoor shot, they appear nearly equal, the strion being a little brighter perhaps. Both being much brighter than the stock lamp by a great deal! I was sad that mine did not show up today. Oh well maybe Monday. Then I can take my A2 to work that night and have a little fun.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Well I received my unfrosted bulbs today and I am very impressed with them! The output is obviously much greater than the stock MA02 lamp and the throw has been improved also. The beam shape is great.

The output appears to be about the same as an EO-E2R, maybe a little brighter. The EO-E2R with the E-series reflector has a larger hotspot, but the unfrosted HO-A2's is brighter in the center. I'll get some beamshots of them side by side later on when it gets dark.


----------



## ampdude (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Okaaaaay, here's the promised beamshots.






1. My EDC a Vital Gear 3 with Lumens Factory EO-E2R on two freshly charged AW 17500's.

vs.

2. My A2 Aviator with Lumens Factory unfrosted HO-A2 white Nichia leds, on two freshly charged AW RCR123a's. Light upgraded with short pocketclip and knurled delrin tail stand cap made by oregonshooter.

Okay, first here is just the Nichia led's from the A2






Now here's a shot of the VG3's EO-E2R






And now the A2's HO-A2 lamp unfrosted version






Here's a shot of them both






And another one. You can see how the Nichia's from the A2 tint its incan towards blue, in reality both lamps have about the exact same tint.






In real life taking hotspot size and brightness and sidespill into account it is very hard to tell which one is brighter of the two. The A2 appears to have a little better reach or throw overall, while the VG3 has the larger hotspot. This would probably easily be reversed if the EO-E2R was put on the larger A2 reflector and the HO-A2 was put on the smaller E-series D19 size reflector. Overall this lamp is very impressive and a big improvement over the stock MA02 lamp assembly!


----------



## Illum (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Does anyone here know whether these lamps will work in both the 4 sided A2s and the round version?

Some reason Surefire made a change during the transition so that the "new" MA02s doesn't work in the 4 sided versions and the 4 sided versions existing lamp doesn't work in the round version :shakehead

I'm reluctant to use my square versions because of this, I bought two MA02s from different locations and neither works either of my square A2s but light up brilliantly in the round version


----------



## ampdude (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Does anyone here know whether these lamps will work in both the 4 sided A2s and the round version?
> 
> Some reason Surefire made a change during the transition so that the "new" MA02s doesn't work in the 4 sided versions and the 4 sided versions existing lamp doesn't work in the round version :shakehead



I ran into this problem once with a newer MA02 and an older square A2. I took it out and put it back in the square bodied version and tightened the head down good and then it worked. I thought it was just a fluke, I didn't know it was a known A2 issue.


----------



## Gunnerboy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Does anyone here know whether these lamps will work in both the 4 sided A2s and the round version?




Yes they do. I have both 4-sided and round-body.


----------



## Illum (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Gunnerboy said:


> Yes they do. I have both 4-sided and round-body.



I'm ordering some  :thanks:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I have moved the posts about Heat Shimmer / Pulsing Filaments (etc) to a new thread, as it was dragging this one off topic.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I know these light up in a 4 sided body but are they slightly dimmer than if put in a newer style body? This was the case for each of my Strion sockets so I thought I should ask.


----------



## LED61 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Sgt. LED said:


> I know these light up in a 4 sided body but are they slightly dimmer than if put in a newer style body? This was the case for each of my Strion sockets so I thought I should ask.


 
I´m sorry to sound rude, but I have absolutely no idea what you guys are talking about. If this is correct, then the current regulators for both types of A2´s would be different right ? and the new stock lamps from SF would be dimmer in the square bodies right ? and the runtime in the square bodies would be longer right ? 

I´m thinking this is just a matter of perception but would welcome someone substantiating if this is indeed the case.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

:shrug:
My 4 flats could be a weak performer. Anyway I swapped the guts between the 2 and now the 4 flats is the brighter one!


----------



## Illum (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Sgt. LED said:


> :shrug:
> My 4 flats could be a weak performer. Anyway I swapped the guts between the 2 and now the 4 flats is the brighter one!



care to tell how you managed to swap the drivers?
I can't seem to disassemble the light as it appeares to be riveted in:candle:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

The driver pill is held in place by having 4 plastic fingers lock into a groove. You have to find something thin to shim under each of them and then you just pull out the little package. I just swapped out the little bundles of plastic and metal, I didn't try to open those. I could do though I'm sure.


----------



## dudemar (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

deleted


----------



## ampdude (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Nope.


----------



## EV_007 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Nice sets of beamshots, especially the first ones. That unfrosted looks pretty promising.

I generally like throw in my incans and flood in my LEDs.

Looks like LF has found a nice niche here. Just as Gene has in the LED drop- ins.

Exciting time to be a flashaholic. That's what I love about open ended lights such as SureFire platform, they allow for multiple options to be used and customized to the individual's own preferences. Best of all worlds, incan, LED, rugged, quality build.

Keep up the good work guys, all of you.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Hi all - finally getting into incans with an A2 with red LEDs - after research it seems like the LF bulb is the winner over the stock. 

My question is, are the *unfrosted* still available? If yes, where do I order?

Thanks!


----------



## RichS (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



bullfrog said:


> Hi all - finally getting into incans with an A2 with red LEDs - after research it seems like the LF bulb is the winner over the stock.
> 
> My question is, are the *unfrosted* still available? If yes, where do I order?
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately the unfrosted version is no longer available. Mark from Lumens Factory did a couple of special runs for those that were asking for them. Most recently he did one on CPFMP but it ended on October 31st: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=184293

With the cost of these plus the lack of availability, I would highly recommend going with the fivemega A2 Strion kit here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210254

This bi-pin holder with the A2 lamp is even a little brighter than the unfrosted HO-A2, and the Strion bulbs are highly available and *cheap!* Get the A2 socket from FM while you can, these are not the easiest to come by once sold out. I ended up selling my LF HO-A2 lamps after getting this. It is an awesome setup for the A2.


----------



## mitch79 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



bullfrog said:


> My question is, are the *unfrosted* still available? If yes, where do I order?
> 
> Thanks!



I suggest you e-mail or PM Mark at Lumens Factory.
He has this thread over at the Market Place for custom made unfrosted lamps. Ordering closed at the end of October with production starting on the 15th November.
If you contact him now you might still get in.


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Thanks guys - just ordered the strion and socket kit from FiveMega. Very excited!

Don't mean to take this thread even more off course but can anyone recommend a cheap and trusted source for additional strion bulbs to fit this kit?

Thanks!


----------



## RichS (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



bullfrog said:


> Thanks guys - just ordered the strion and socket kit from FiveMega. Very excited!
> 
> Don't mean to take this thread even more off course but can anyone recommend a cheap and trusted source for additional strion bulbs to fit this kit?
> 
> Thanks!


http://yourcornerstore.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24367


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

When will the elusive unfrosties be available again?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> When will the elusive unfrosties be available again?


+1

Mark, I really need an unfrosty!


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

This thread popped back up at a good time for me.

I  a A2 bulb today so I need to order a couple of spares.

I am thinking I will contact Light Hound and order a couple of HO A2.

I also use my E1e quite a bit, I have a couple of SF spares but I seem to remember reading that the HO E1A was well liked so I might as well order one of them too.

You Guys will make a Modder out of me yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



NE450No2 said:


> This thread popped back up at a good time for me.
> 
> I  a A2 bulb today so I need to order a couple of spares.
> 
> ...


You will love the HO-E1A as well, get one!


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

O F
I will get one of them as well.

If this was Star Wars, I would say y'all are taking me to the DARK SIDE...

But since this is CPF I guess I need to modify that to...

I am going over the the BRIGHT SIDE...


 There is that word "modify".


I guess RESISTANCE IS FUTILE.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Why were they made frosty to begin with?

Less throw
Costs more money to make
Takes more time to make
The reflector is already OP


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Sgt. LED said:


> Why were they made frosty to begin with?
> 
> Less throw
> Costs more money to make
> ...


+1

Unfrosties rule!


----------



## bullfrog (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

this thread is making me regret selling my A2 with strion kit... 

Its been so hazy this summer when I've been upstate and my LEDs just cant do what my A2 could under those conditions...


----------



## RichS (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



bullfrog said:


> this thread is making me regret selling my A2 with strion kit...
> 
> Its been so hazy this summer when I've been upstate and my LEDs just cant do what my A2 could under those conditions...


 
Did you really leave yourself without a decent incandescent??


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I ordered bulbs for my A2 and E1e from Light hound.

When I get them I will give a report.


----------



## balticvid (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Still lookig for a replacement bulb for the A2.

Does Lighthound have them. Or Brighguy


----------



## balticvid (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

bumper..


----------



## Patriot (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



balticvid said:


> Still lookig for a replacement bulb for the A2.
> 
> Does Lighthound have them. Or Brighguy





http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Fa...Lumen-6-volt-Lamp-Assembly-for-A2_p_1020.html


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



balticvid said:


> Still lookig for a replacement bulb for the A2.
> 
> Does Lighthound have them. Or Brighguy


 

I did not want to Hi Jack this thread, see my post on the LF bulbs.

In short, the frosted LF A2 [HO A2] bulb is excellent, as is the LF HO E1A. for the E1e.


----------



## balticvid (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



Patriot said:


> http://www.lighthound.com/Lumens-Fa...Lumen-6-volt-Lamp-Assembly-for-A2_p_1020.html



Hey, Thanks for the info.
I'd like to get one of the "improved" versions as a replacement, but it
seems like their not being made any more.


----------



## computernut (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I'd love to get some unfrosted HO-A2's. If LF made another run I'd buy a few.


----------



## balticvid (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



computernut said:


> I'd love to get some unfrosted HO-A2's. If LF made another run I'd buy a few.



Me to.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



computernut said:


> I'd love to get some unfrosted HO-A2's. If LF made another run I'd buy a few.


+1

I'd buy dozens.


----------



## NE450No2 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

The Frosted bulb is great, but I would buy a couple of the unfrosted ones for sure.

I think I am going to get a red LED A2 just for hunting.


----------



## Filip (May 6, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

[content removed]


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Hi Guys,

Since someone brought it up, the frosted HO-A2 lamps are all sold now.
So all the new HO-A2 lamps will be the unfrosted version from now on.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## computernut (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since someone brought it up, the frosted HO-A2 lamps are all sold now.
> So all the new HO-A2 lamps will be the unfrosted version from now on.
> ...



Great to hear! I get mine from Lighthound so I'll have to check what they have in stock before ordering.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since someone brought it up, the frosted HO-A2 lamps are all sold now.
> So all the new HO-A2 lamps will be the unfrosted version from now on.
> ...



Great news!!

Does the LF lamp draw more tailcap current than the stock SF?

thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## RichS (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



[email protected] said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since someone brought it up, the frosted HO-A2 lamps are all sold now.
> So all the new HO-A2 lamps will be the unfrosted version from now on.
> ...


 
Awesome!! This will be great news for all those unable to get their hands on an FM A2 Strion kit. These bulbs are a great alternative to that mod, with virtually identical throw and output. Not to mention the fact that these are pre-focused, so just drop it in and no fiddling needed..:thumbsup:


----------



## Gunnerboy (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



RichS said:


> Awesome!! This will be great news for all those unable to get their hands on an FM A2 Strion kit. These bulbs are a great alternative to that mod, with virtually identical throw and output. Not to mention the fact that these are pre-focused, so just drop it in and no fiddling needed..:thumbsup:



Not to mention the strategic advantage of being potted. Bi-pins can fall out if the light is dropped.


----------



## Brigadier (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



kramer5150 said:


> Great news!!
> 
> Does the LF lamp draw more tailcap current than the stock SF?
> 
> ...


 

http://www.lumensfactory.com/ho_a2_series_specification.htm

1.55A


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 7, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I think it is difficult to measure the current draw from an A2 incan light. I believe there is some PWM going on with that buck constant voltage driver. A good Fluke with DC RMS measurements might be able to do that.

Bill


----------



## kramer5150 (May 9, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

FWIW, my A2 draws 1A with 2xRCR123 and 1.28A with 2xPrimary


----------



## ampdude (May 9, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

Yes, as kramer5150 noted the current draw from primaries will be higher because their voltage is lower (6 volts). With two IMR16340 cells or two RCR123a's the current draw will be lower because of their higher voltage.


----------



## 750.356 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



computernut said:


> Great to hear! I get mine from Lighthound so I'll have to check what they have in stock before ordering.


 
I just took delivery of an HO-A2 from Lighthound and it's the frosted version.

I guess I'll have to order direct from LF to get the unfrosted.


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*

I just wanted to throw in a quick observation here. I have 2 aviators, a new round body, and an old short clip 4 flats. I keep reading people's post on how surefire apparently made it so that the newer aviator lamps don't work in the old 4 flats one. Well, I took the lamp out of my newer round body, which I know for a fact is the newest style, and put it in my old four flats and it lights up flawlessly. So I'm not sure what circumstances were involved when members were reporting that the new lamps don't work in the old light, but I can confirm that I have attempted this and there is no issue. FWIW


----------



## ampdude (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



ebow86 said:


> I just wanted to throw in a quick observation here. I have 2 aviators, a new round body, and an old short clip 4 flats. I keep reading people's post on how surefire apparently made it so that the newer aviator lamps don't work in the old 4 flats one. Well, I took the lamp out of my newer round body, which I know for a fact is the newest style, and put it in my old four flats and it lights up flawlessly. So I'm not sure what circumstances were involved when members were reporting that the new lamps don't work in the old light, but I can confirm that I have attempted this and there is no issue. FWIW


 
I have seen the problem with the newer lamps in the older bodies first hand. It could just have been a coincidence with manufacturing tolerances on two opposite ends of the spectrum. But from what I have observed, and with more than a few lamps and several bodies, it is in fact a problem with many older lights and newer lamps. The HO-A2 was made to work in both the newer and older bodies, so the stem on the bottom of the lamp is a little longer than the typical newer production A2 stock lamp assembly's rounded bottom. I've also seem this stem push down too hard on the A2's contact when screwing down the head, which could make function of the stock lamps intermittent.


----------



## ebow86 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: SF A2 Outdoor Comparison Beamshots - Stock A2 vs. LF HO-A2: Frosted & Unfrosted*



ampdude said:


> I have seen the problem with the newer lamps in the older bodies first hand. It could just have been a coincidence with manufacturing tolerances on two opposite ends of the spectrum. But from what I have observed, and with more than a few lamps and several bodies, it is in fact a problem with many older lights and newer lamps. The HO-A2 was made to work in both the newer and older bodies, so the stem on the bottom of the lamp is a little longer than the typical newer production A2 stock lamp assembly's rounded bottom. I've also seem this stem push down too hard on the A2's contact when screwing down the head, which could make function of the stock lamps intermittent.


 
Interesting to know ampdude, I don't doubt it for a minute, I just wanted to tell what my first hand experience is that's all.


----------

